

GCC 4.9 released - andreif
http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.9/

======
andreif
I am about to try building cross-compiler on OS X 10.9 targeting ARMv6
(Raspberry Pi) similar to
[https://github.com/dwelch67/build_gcc/blob/master/build_arm](https://github.com/dwelch67/build_gcc/blob/master/build_arm).
I have never done it before, and wonder if there are any caveats?

